# Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go



> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect


----------



## cnm

Nah, they're Shackledraggers, rage at the screws is cultural.


----------



## saveliberty

At least the annoying paper or plastic question is dead.


----------



## saveliberty

Did anyone tell them paper comes from trees?  Global Warmers aren't going to take this well.


----------



## Moonglow

saveliberty said:


> Did anyone tell them paper comes from trees?  Global Warmers aren't going to take this well.


Paper comes from several courses trees is one yet the entire tree is not used in the process just the pulp from the saw dust.


----------



## miketx

saveliberty said:


> Did anyone tell them paper comes from trees?  Global Warmers aren't going to take this well.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
Click to expand...


Where are all the videos of 'bag rage' when all supermarkets used paper bags? There was none, it wasn't even a thought or a term. Dumb.


----------



## miketx

IsaacNewton said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the videos 'bag rage' when all supermarkets used paper bags? There was none, it wasn't even a thought or a term. Dumb. And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
Click to expand...

Raging at the moon over something that hasn't happened and likely never will. Yeah, we need YOU on our teams! not!


----------



## saveliberty

IsaacNewton said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the videos 'bag rage' when all supermarkets used paper bags? There was none, it wasn't even a thought or a term. Dumb. And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
Click to expand...


Just curious where the leap from plastic bags to abortion came from?


----------



## petro

IsaacNewton said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the videos 'bag rage' when all supermarkets used paper bags? There was none, it wasn't even a thought or a term. Dumb. And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
Click to expand...

Way to go wayyyyy off topic.
Breath into a paper bag and quit hyperventilating. 

Better yet...use plastic. Be sure to cover head.


----------



## saveliberty

...and plastic bags were so virtuous.


----------



## Pilot1

IsaacNewton said:


> And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.



Don't worry.  Nobody is going to touch your precious baby killing.


----------



## saveliberty

I thought plastic bag rage was when your milk falls out of the bag.


----------



## Pogo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
Click to expand...






Plastics washed up on Christmas Island, Australia

/thread


----------



## saveliberty

Pogo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plastics washed up on Christmas Island, Australia
> 
> /thread
Click to expand...


Apparently they should have targeted plastic flip flops and bottles.


----------



## IsaacNewton

saveliberty said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the videos 'bag rage' when all supermarkets used paper bags? There was none, it wasn't even a thought or a term. Dumb. And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious where the leap from plastic bags to abortion came from?
Click to expand...



You don't understand that's ok. Run along.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Pilot1 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry.  Nobody is going to touch your precious baby killing.
Click to expand...


You watch 20,000 children die a year and don't life a finger. You are just an arrogant baby  killer.


----------



## Weatherman2020

saveliberty said:


> Did anyone tell them paper comes from trees?  Global Warmers aren't going to take this well.


I remember the huge deal telling everyone to use plastic to save the trees.


----------



## IsaacNewton

saveliberty said:


> ...and plastic bags were so virtuous.



You could post an image of leaded gasoline, the outcome is the same. Something that is marketed as good has been shown to be a detriment and must go.


----------



## miketx

IsaacNewton said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry.  Nobody is going to touch your precious baby killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You watch 20,000 children die a year and don't life a finger. You are just an arrogant baby  killer.
Click to expand...

You are a liar.


----------



## saveliberty

IsaacNewton said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the videos 'bag rage' when all supermarkets used paper bags? There was none, it wasn't even a thought or a term. Dumb. And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious where the leap from plastic bags to abortion came from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand that's ok. Run along.
Click to expand...


Actually I was giving you an opportunity to explain.  Maybe after your rage ebbs?


----------



## Wyatt earp

IsaacNewton said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the videos 'bag rage' when all supermarkets used paper bags? There was none, it wasn't even a thought or a term. Dumb. And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
Click to expand...



More threats?


----------



## Weatherman2020

IsaacNewton said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry.  Nobody is going to touch your precious baby killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You watch 20,000 children die a year and don't life a finger. You are just an arrogant baby  killer.
Click to expand...

20,000 kids living in NYC homeless shelters and you leftards respond by attacking the Christian charities trying to help them.


----------



## IsaacNewton

saveliberty said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the videos 'bag rage' when all supermarkets used paper bags? There was none, it wasn't even a thought or a term. Dumb. And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious where the leap from plastic bags to abortion came from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand that's ok. Run along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I was giving you an opportunity to explain.  Maybe after your rage ebbs?
Click to expand...


Aww you're butthurt now snowflake. Go to your safe space and have a juice box.


----------



## Wyatt earp

IsaacNewton said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all the videos 'bag rage' when all supermarkets used paper bags? There was none, it wasn't even a thought or a term. Dumb. And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious where the leap from plastic bags to abortion came from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand that's ok. Run along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I was giving you an opportunity to explain.  Maybe after your rage ebbs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww you're butthurt now snowflake. Go to your safe space and have a juice box.
Click to expand...



This thread is about bags in Australia,  only CRY baby Newton would talk about ROE vs. Wade.


----------



## skye

Paper bags are ok with me , instead of plastic.

But for heavens sake....have some sort of bags to offer the customers in the supermarkets!!


----------



## saveliberty

IsaacNewton said:


> Aww you're butthurt now snowflake. Go to your safe space and have a juice box.



I am a conservative, stop embarassing the rest of us m"kay?

You're making political autism a thing.


----------



## IsaacNewton

saveliberty said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww you're butthurt now snowflake. Go to your safe space and have a juice box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a conservative, stop embarassing the rest of us m"kay?
> 
> You're making political autism a thing.
Click to expand...


You have a good nap? Your mum find your fidget spinner snowflake?


----------



## Wyatt earp

IsaacNewton said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww you're butthurt now snowflake. Go to your safe space and have a juice box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a conservative, stop embarassing the rest of us m"kay?
> 
> You're making political autism a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a good nap? Your mum find your fidget spinner snowflake?
Click to expand...



I don't know maybe Newton is going to put a plastic bag around his own head?


----------



## saveliberty

IsaacNewton said:


> You have a good nap? Your mum find your fidget spinner snowflake?



You from England moron?  I personally don't have time to fidget, you must have left that spinner thing here.  I am more intellectually aware asleep than you are awake.


----------



## saveliberty

bear513 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww you're butthurt now snowflake. Go to your safe space and have a juice box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a conservative, stop embarassing the rest of us m"kay?
> 
> You're making political autism a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a good nap? Your mum find your fidget spinner snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know maybe Newton is going to put a plastic bag around his own head?
Click to expand...


Definitely holds his breath too much.


----------



## fncceo

Pogo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plastics washed up on Christmas Island, Australia
> 
> /thread
Click to expand...


Christmas Island is more than 1,000 miles from the Australian mainland.  Who cares?


----------



## fncceo

For the record, Australian’s aren’t be told to use paper bags. From July 1, the major supermarket chains are no longer supplying any bags for free.  They will charge 15 cents per bag or you can use your own bag ... like a freaking hippie.


----------



## Intolerant

saveliberty said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the videos 'bag rage' when all supermarkets used paper bags? There was none, it wasn't even a thought or a term. Dumb. And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious where the leap from plastic bags to abortion came from?
Click to expand...

He has attention deficit hyperactivity disorder.


----------



## saveliberty

fncceo said:


> For the record, Australian’s aren’t be told to use paper bags. From July 1, the major supermarket chains are no longer supplying any bags for free.  They will charge 15 cents per bag or you can use your own bag ... like a freaking hippie.



Wonder if anyone will set up shop in the parking lot with ten cent plastic bags?


----------



## Pete7469

petro said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the videos 'bag rage' when all supermarkets used paper bags? There was none, it wasn't even a thought or a term. Dumb. And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to go wayyyyy off topic.
> Breath into a paper bag and quit hyperventilating.
> 
> Better yet...use plastic. Be sure to cover head.
Click to expand...



If all the bed wetters did that simultaneously it would solve the global warming issue overnight.

I guarantee the world would be a cooler place to live, and the collective intellect of the human race would double.


----------



## Pete7469

I do think it's funny how the aussies didn't get this upset about their guns being stolen.


----------



## depotoo

You do realize that the bags attract bugs and cockroaches are known to lay eggs in the glue and then hatch?  





IsaacNewton said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the videos 'bag rage' when all supermarkets used paper bags? There was none, it wasn't even a thought or a term. Dumb. And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
Click to expand...


----------



## fncceo

saveliberty said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, Australian’s aren’t be told to use paper bags. From July 1, the major supermarket chains are no longer supplying any bags for free.  They will charge 15 cents per bag or you can use your own bag ... like a freaking hippie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if anyone will set up shop in the parking lot with ten cent plastic bags?
Click to expand...


In my experience, Australians aren’t that entrepreneurial.


----------



## Tax Man

I like not using paper bags or plastic bags as they always tear and the food falls out. I like my New Yorker canvas bags.


----------



## IsaacNewton

depotoo said:


> You do realize that the bags attract bugs and cockroaches are known to lay eggs in the glue and then hatch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the videos 'bag rage' when all supermarkets used paper bags? There was none, it wasn't even a thought or a term. Dumb. And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What bags. No one has every heard of such a thing about paper, plastic, or any other bag. You have a bad experience 50 years ago?


----------



## fncceo

depotoo said:


> You do realize that the bags attract bugs and cockroaches are known to lay eggs in the glue and then hatch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the videos 'bag rage' when all supermarkets used paper bags? There was none, it wasn't even a thought or a term. Dumb. And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Free protein. Woo hoo!


----------



## Pilot1

There are more instances of bacterial transfer like ecoli when people use their own bags over, and over again.  

Plastic Bag Ban Responsible For Spike In E. Coli Infections, Study Says | HuffPost


----------



## Tax Man

Pilot1 said:


> There are more instances of bacterial transfer like ecoli when people use their own bags over, and over again.
> 
> Plastic Bag Ban Responsible For Spike In E. Coli Infections, Study Says | HuffPost


Get them conservatives to have their illegal slaves wash the bags like most of us libs do. 

And a 2013 article says a lot.


----------



## HenryBHough

No bags?

No purchase.

Just leave the contents of the cart on the belt and walk away.

Order it from Amazon instead and have it delivered to your door in a nice big box with lots of little plastic air pillows inside for cushioning.

Enough stuff abandoned at the registers will quickly bring on alternatives.  Or closed stores.


----------



## Pilot1

Tax Man said:


> Get them conservatives to have their illegal slaves wash the bags like most of us libs do.
> 
> And a 2013 article says a lot.



*From July 1, 2018.*

What's in your shopping bag? Bacteria


----------



## Pete7469

Intolerant said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the videos 'bag rage' when all supermarkets used paper bags? There was none, it wasn't even a thought or a term. Dumb. And if you think 'bag rage' is a thing wait until a whackjob rightwing Supreme Court overturns Roe V Wade.
> 
> That rage will be real and unlike anything seen before it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious where the leap from plastic bags to abortion came from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has attention deficit hyperactivity disorder.
Click to expand...


He is also a complete blithering idiot who needs 24 hour observation in a padded cell.


----------



## Intolerant

Maybe there is hope.


----------



## MaryL

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
Click to expand...

Just when I had this nebulous growing respect for Aussies they gotta be hatters about ...plastic bags. Could a Australian  explain this to me? Relax, kids, you are among friends here. I know plenty of yanks that  get pissed off  over  similar issues... OK , somewhere in the middle of the Pacific is something called "Gilligan's Island", the size of Texas,  of floating plastic trash. That is actually a real concern.


----------



## cnm

Weatherman2020 said:


> I remember the huge deal telling everyone to use plastic to save the trees.


What a good little consumer you are, remembering your programming so well. I hope you do everything 'they' tell you to do.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Cons get triggered over plastic bags, incandescent light bulbs, cars that get more than 8 miles per gallon, collecting energy from the sun, drinking clean water, breathing clean air, following the Constitution, being Christians rather than just claiming to be Christians while their dear leader treats children like animals.

Cons you have become the victim class of America. You, in your minds, are victimized by everyone everyday for everything. And yes I know I am victimizing you right now online I'm sure. Your snowflake triggers are already in hyperdrive by now.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Pogo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plastics washed up on Christmas Island, Australia
> 
> /thread
Click to expand...


See any grocery bags?

/thread


----------



## Pogo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, poor babies.  You wanted your nanny state, well, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia's biggest supermarket chains are scrambling to combat "bag rage" as frustrated shoppers vent their anger over the removal of single-use plastic bags.
> 
> One man put his hands around a supermarket worker's throat, the West Australian newspaper reported, while grocery stores are putting on more staff to help customers get used to the change.
> 
> The removal of single-use plastics is part of a national push to reduce waste.
> 
> Australian supermarkets work to prevent "bag rage" as plastics ban takes effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plastics washed up on Christmas Island, Australia
> 
> /thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See any grocery bags?
> 
> /thread
Click to expand...


Can't see that closely.  Mostly colors.  Of the objects that can be identified by their designed use, they're all heavier than grocery bags -- which would have blown away.

But that doesn't mean they don't still exist somewhere else.  Or didn't you think of that?

What do you suppose plastic grocery bags are made out of?  Take a wild guess.


----------



## Weatherman2020

The left find it much safer to wage war against plastic straws and trash bags than real evil in the world.


----------

